
State Veterinarian Confirms Multiple Cases of Canine Brucellosis in Central Iowa - protomyth
https://iowaagriculture.gov/news/state-veterinarian-confirms-multiple-cases-canine-brucellosis-central-iowa
======
protomyth
_Brucellosis a zoonotic bacterial disease, meaning an infected animal can
transmit it to humans and other animals through contaminated reproductive
fluids._

